# Coyote hunting with a handgun or revolver.



## j102 (Feb 3, 2015)

The best/preferred choice would be a rifle and/or shotgun. But, have anyone used a handgun or revolver for coyote hunting? 
If one were to use a handgun or revolver, what caliber would you recommend?
Thanks.


----------



## Rediculous (Oct 16, 2013)

Well I don't recommend it but I don't see a coyote standing up to much of any caliber at short range. I think if you can hit with it at 40-50 yards almost anything should work. Guys I know deer hunt with .357's and 10mm's so they will do the job for sure. As long as you're confident and practiced any major caliber 9mm on up should do it. I have rarely seen a yote within 50 yards so I stick to the .223 myself.


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

I put one down with my .45 Auto, but that was after I hit him poorly with my .223.....9 millimeter would be plenty if using hollow points, as the .45 tore him up pretty bad!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

About any caliber will put one down if you hit them good. Your range is considerably shorter, unless, you have a Contender or Encore. I used a 14" barrel on a contender chambered in 7-30 Waters to kill a few in years past. It'll shoot pretty flat to 175yds with a 100gr HP.
I also whacked one with my 357 Rem MAX. 14" barrel With a 125 gr hp.... It was pretty messy. Small hole in something about the size of a softball out.


----------



## j102 (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you for your responses. Distance would be the limiting factor with a handgun/revolver. I guess it would be hard to get a coyote to come in at 25 to 30 yards.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

j102 said:


> Thank you for your responses. Distance would be the limiting factor with a handgun/revolver. I guess it would be hard to get a coyote to come in at 25 to 30 yards.


 A few on here have had them in their lap -- just have to be ready. HA !!


----------



## Rediculous (Oct 16, 2013)

hassell said:


> A few on here have had them in their lap -- just have to be ready. HA !!


Coyotes are like people, most are normal, but theirs always the town drunk or village idiot


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

I have been looking at the CVA pistols lately and I'm hoping that I can use one to take a coyote.

http://www.cva.com/CVA-store.php?shop=Centerfire Pistols#1


----------



## sportyg (Jul 6, 2014)

A hand gun would work great as long as they are with in shotgun range. the Cal. would depend on if you want the hides. I had killed a few with my .41 mag back when I still had it. That shooting iron was over kill on them and I had no problem killing them 60/70 yds out but I had a 7.5" barrel and I could hit rabbits at 35 yds with open sights. Wish to this day I never sold it been kicking my self it the butt ever since..


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I'm going to do it one of these days, just to do it. I figure if I can call em in to shotgun range, I should be able to wacked em with my .45. Feel pretty confident in my abilities with my handgun that it should be possible.


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

I shot one with my 357 Blackhawk, clean pass through. Only reason i did it was because i was calling with a freind and letting him use my rifle. The coyote came so close on my side that my freind didnt want to shoot pointing that close to me. I had my gun in my lap because its a 7.5 barrel and didnt sit well. So it was a perfect oppurtunity and a great feeling when i shot it. The funny thing or embarrasing thing was i missed him the first time, and he was close like 15 to 20 yards. He took off running and I shot him in the back while he was running 40mph! I got lucky. I will try it again because there have been many times I have had them in shooting range for a hand gun, i just hate decreasing my odds of dirt knapping one.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

That's cool you handgunned one.

The best way to increase your odds with a pistol is to take only a pistol and be set up for it and don't look back.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I agree, if you take the rifle and the coyote stops beyond your handgun range you'll likely be wanting to take a picture of him laying dead. I know this to be true of myself. This is one reason I bought a 7-30 waters barrel for my T/C Contender, it'll reach out to 200yds no problem.


----------

